# Pea Soup



## Tenbears

I made a post Christmas ham. As I pared the remaining sandwich size pieces of meat from the bone I recalled what a great pea soup my grandmother use to make with the hambone. then It occurred to me that I have not had a decent pea soup since she passes on, Mind you I am seventy and we are talking about my grandmother. Needless to say it has been a long time. 

So, knowing the diverse membership here at beesource, I figured I would try find a pea soup recipe that may come close to gramas. Anyone here got a favorite they will share with me?


----------



## Mbeck

It's split pea no self respecting cook has a recipe it's cook by feel.
I'll try to get you started.

Start with Ham fat if you don't have enough add a little butter,melt and start cooking diced ham
Add fine diced Mire poix (carrot celery onion) Cook until onions are translucent . Add bone, a bit of thyme white pepper, salt a bay leaf (a tiny pinch of allspice can be your secret ingredient don't add too much) and finally water (chicken stock would be better but watch your salt) and split green peas (yellow if Grandma was a Canadian).Bring to a gentle boil and reduce to a simmer cooking until peas are tender. Add liquid as needed and adjust seasoning (salt and pepper ) I like to add small diced potato 1/2 way through cooking so they cook but still retain shape.
Fish the bone out serve with a bit of sour cream, some warm toasted croutons and a sprinkle of fresh parsley or chervil if you want to be fancy.

It's Comfort food you're recreating memories and a heirloom soup recipe so you can't do it wrong it's whatever you say it is.


----------



## Tenbears

Well, I tried the recipe, looked good smelled good, but I guess a beekeeper should not make pea soup from a ham, I really pour the honey to my ham the last 15 minutes of the cooking. all that honey makes for a lousy pea soup. better luck next time!


----------



## Mbeck

So sorry it didn't work out for you, but now you know for next time


----------



## Tenbears

Well it worked out, and my friend said she liked it. I was just not prepared for sweet Pea soup. On second tasting A little pepper and some garlic bread it ain't too bad. So at least it won't go to waste.


----------



## Mbeck

Good ....Friends that's why we cook!!


----------

